

Ask PG and HN: Print-on-demand 'On Lisp' ? - parenthesis

I know there's the free download:<p>http://www.paulgraham.com/onlisp.html .<p>But:<p>PG: would you consider making <i>On Lisp</i> available print-on-demand?<p>HN: would you buy it if it were so available? I, for one, would.
======
kylec
I would very much like to get my hands on a physical copy of On Lisp again,
but a quick check on Amazon reveals that the market for used editions of this
book start at over $200. If pg is listening, there IS a market for this book
and a new printing, even if only a limited run, would be very much
appreciated.

------
apgwoz
It exists: <http://www.lulu.com/content/3060872>

